# Order of the Stick



## Telcontar (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't know how many of you already read this webcomic, but if you like fantasy and have even a cursory knowledge of the D&D ruleset (which becomes less important as you move through the series, but still helps you get a lot of jokes) then you should be reading Rich Burlew's incredible masterpiece. 

He did a Kickstarter recently (a big one, raised 1.25 million and broke lots of records). I was proud to pitch in, as I've been entertained by this webcomic for years now and he deserves a bit of my cash. 

In any case, I highly recommend it - this guy is as good a writer as any in the world, and draws a mean stick figure to boot.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah Order of the Stick is hilarious. Love that comic!


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 5, 2012)

I found it through a link someone posted here and I have literally LOLed at some of the stuff.  Having knowledge of D&D makes the ones of read that much funnier.  The bard is my favorite!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 5, 2012)

I love OotS, been reading it for years. Ahhh, Belkar.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 5, 2012)

It's hard to top the "SEXY SHOELESS GOD OF WAR!"

I'm glad I got in on the kickstarter campaign: as part of the gifts I "bought" into, there will be new stories about some of the characters in the OOTS series. One will be about Belkar before he joined the Order of the Stick.


----------

